
Full Stack Curry: Part 1 – The Problem - cjriddell
https://colin-riddell.github.io/post/full-stack-curry-part-1/
======
cjriddell
I want to share a little project I've been working on I'm calling full stack
curry. yep. full - stack - curry. I am going to share how to build a
production ready-ish curry ordering application from idea, planning, user
stories etc all the way to deployment in gritty technical detail.

Feedback kindly welcome :)

